# 2009 Orca



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

I was wondering does anyone know dealers in San Francisco area who has them in stock and can take a look at the new 2009 ORCA.

Jim


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

Eden Bikes, Castro Valley 
Big Orbea dealer, nice shop, nice folks.
http://edenbicycles.com/


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

rhauft said:


> Eden Bikes, Castro Valley
> Big Orbea dealer, nice shop, nice folks.
> http://edenbicycles.com/


Thanks

Just emailed them.

Jim


----------



## rollinrob (Dec 8, 2002)

I just called them. They have a couple of 09 frames in stock, They want $2899.00 for them. Ouch. I guess I will have to be happy riding my 06 Opal and 07 Orca until I get a bonus.


----------



## tete de la tour (Oct 26, 2006)

Someone will not be happy about this pic.


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

Man, that is one bad in black machine !!!
Make your self useful and cut that steering tube down - all of it - slam it!

I have been laid up in bed with the flu for 3 days now.
My wife has welded our front door shut so I can't escape to liberate my newist stealth weapon. :cryin: 





tete de la tour said:


> Someone will not be happy about this pic.


----------



## kkowalsk (Sep 5, 2005)

Looks nice, very nice. Have you had a chance to ride it? Does the frame other than the finish look visibly any different? I am wondering how it compares to your 07'/08' in terms of noticeable stiffness and ride quality. Honestly. 

My busted 08' was shipped back to Orbea today. I am hoping I can get a 09' for a replacement however I am wondering if forced to stick with the 08' due to the lead-time if there is a major difference worth the wait.


----------



## tete de la tour (Oct 26, 2006)

the finish is matte. not glossy like the 08. for the most part the bike is the same. 

I will say in person the bike looks much better. 

AS fro weight I honestly don't think there is one. this is a size 51cm . still very light but certainly not as light as claimed even if you remove the seat collar which i did not. 









The above bike belongs to Rhauft. Its a gorgeous machine and when mobile I'm sure he will pick it up promptly. Mine will be in next week. 

I did not ride one yet so I have no feedback. I did eat a burrito and then handle rhauft's bike tho. anything to get my prints on it.


----------



## FLbiker (May 21, 2005)

*Weight*

The claimed weight is an apples to apples comparsion of how many other manufacturers weigh their bikes; with no rear derailleur hanger, front derailleur hanger, seat clamp, headset inserts, head tube badge or water bottle bolts.


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

You are going to pay for all your whimsicle foolishness... once I crawl out of bed anyway.


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

I talked with EDEN cycles and they do have it in stock and they said they have the 09 is a dark blue, any idea what that looks like?
Jim


----------



## tete de la tour (Oct 26, 2006)

whoa. didn't know they offered it in dark blue. perhaps they think the matte carbon looks dark blue?


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

Yeah thats what they mentioned, I wanted to see if he can take a picture of the frame, and if it looks nice I wanted to have a friend in the bay area maybe pick one up and send it over to Taiwan so I can upgrade before my trip back to the US.
Jim


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

I'm sure it looks like money!!!


----------



## El Diablo (Apr 8, 2005)

I was offered the option of a dark blue frame as well. They are the Team Type 1 frames.


----------



## kkowalsk (Sep 5, 2005)

I would love to see a pic of the blue one. What do you guys think of the carbon seat tube insert and solid rear dropouts going from a pivoting style as for durability and possible failure points?


----------



## DSE (Aug 27, 2007)

tete de la tour said:


> Someone will not be happy about this pic.



More pictures please!. (Outdoors, with better lighting).


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

I'm picking her up this afternoon and will post some glamour shots asap.


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

I wish I could find a picture of the blue ORCA frame,


----------



## JTM (Jan 14, 2008)

Anyone know if you can purchase the seatclamp separately?


----------



## kkowalsk (Sep 5, 2005)

I have a spare one for a 07'/08'. Nice paper weight. I assume you are talking about the new Mg one though. You will have to see if the seat tube insert is the same diameter since they changed it from Al to Carbon on the 09's.


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

JimmyORCA said:


> I wish I could find a picture of the blue ORCA frame,


I went to my LBS to see if they had an 09 Orca. They didn't, but the salesman said the Orbea rep was coming in later and he had an 09 frame only with him. Sure enough, he called me in a few hours and said he had it. I went in and it was the BLUE one! I didn't expect that. I didn't have my camera but I'll go back tomorrow and if it's still there I'll take pictures. 

The paint scheme is similar to the 08 models with one major difference (besides the shade of blue). The "Orbea" logo on the downtube is not bare carbon showing through the color like the 07-08's, it's solid white. The color scheme totally reminds me of a Suzuki GSXR. It's a very similar blue (the darker blue) and the white lettering makes it pop. Personally I still like the 08 orange better but this blue SL looks hot! 

Speaking of "SL", the salesman said that Orbea is not referring to this bike as an "SL", simply the 2009 Orca. The frame doesn't have any "SL" markings. I don't know about the all black one's that some of your guys already have.


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

*Blue 2009 Orca frame*



JimmyORCA said:


> I wish I could find a picture of the blue ORCA frame,


Here you go 

According to the rep and the salesman at my LBS, there is no delivery date for this color yet.


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

Looks nice!!
Jim


----------



## tete de la tour (Oct 26, 2006)

BunnV said:


> Here you go
> 
> According to the rep and the salesman at my LBS, there is no delivery date for this color yet.



The story behind the color is that Orbea made a dozen for a team here in the states. when the team fell thru orbea sold them out right. My understanding is as of right now it is not intended on being a color that is available to the masses. However that could change.


----------



## hkdcane (Mar 27, 2008)

tete de la tour said:


> The story behind the color is that Orbea made a dozen for a team here in the states. when the team fell thru orbea sold them out right. My understanding is as of right now it is not intended on being a color that is available to the masses. However that could change.


Which team were those made for? And I am fairly certain that's going to be a color that is intended for the masses...


----------



## El Diablo (Apr 8, 2005)

Team Type 1 was the team my shop said they were made for.


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

Love the color and the graphics. My best guess would be Jelly Belly, given the fact that they just switched from their long-term deal with Orbea to GT and the color would work with their kits.


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

El Diablo said:


> Team Type 1 was the team my shop said they were made for.


According to their website, Team Type 1 is sponsored by Specialized.


----------



## kkowalsk (Sep 5, 2005)

According to Orbea the special blue color is for Team Type 1 and is quietly being leaked out. 

The website for them I found is http://teamtype1.org/


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

kkowalsk said:


> According to Orbea the special blue color is for Team Type 1 and is quietly being leaked out.
> 
> The website for them I found is http://teamtype1.org/


You're right. I was on an old page. The team will ride Orbea bikes with SRAM components and Zipp wheels.


----------



## Alex_C (Aug 21, 2006)

*blue*

They had multiple blue '09s at Eden in Castro Valley.....


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

tete de la tour said:


> Someone will not be happy about this pic.


Tete your PM box is full, can not send message out.

Jim


----------

